# Syncronisation de photos



## benkunz (30 Juin 2012)

Salut,
J'ai un iphone et un ipad sur lesquels je synchronise les memes dossiers de photos. sur l'iphone ca me prend 1.5Go. Sur l'ipad, ca me prend 5 fois plus. sur 16Go, ca commence a faire... je sais bien que la résol de l'ipad est supérieur à celle de l'iphone, mais j'ai pas besoin d'avoir des jpg de 7 ou 8 Mo sur l'ipad. Connaissez vous une moyen automatique pour redimennsionner et compresser les jpg sur l'ipad. Attention, je veux une solution automatique. Dupliquer mes dossiers sur le mac avec un dossier pour mes images, et un autre pour des photos reduites et compressées ne m'interresse. C'est dingue quand meme qu'il n'y ait pas un parametre dans itunes pour régler.
Merci


----------



## benkunz (2 Juillet 2012)

pas d'idée ?


----------

